# Pilot vanishing point



## Leatherman1998 (Nov 5, 2015)

Has anyone ever seen this? Pilot Vanishing point pen A friend of mine a fountain pen collector (The type who uses $1000 pens) has one of these in his collection and they looked really interesting and something I would like to attempt. Anyone up to the challenge? you can buy the full pen or a mechanism Here Anyone ever used one or think it is possible?


----------



## BSea (Nov 5, 2015)

I have a friend who makes custom pens, and has talked about doing one of these. Is this a click mechanism?  Seem somewhat interesting.  I just wonder how much the clip gets in the way when you're using it.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Nov 5, 2015)

It is a click and there are versions where the clip is in the way and where it isn't.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZjwAdb8peY


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 5, 2015)

I own one. Fun pen to use. I gave making my own some thought but at their price it's easier to just buy one. I am working on modifying the body though.


----------



## Curly (Nov 5, 2015)

I always thought the nib unit would make for a nice thin capped pen. I haven't had one to play with to see if it is possible.


----------



## penmaker56 (Nov 6, 2015)

As a collector of Pilot's Vanishing Point (in the US, known everywhere else as Capless) it is a very reliable pen, it's been around since 1964, and today's version comes in many different colors. What Levi described as the mechanism, is actually the nib unit, with the CON-50 converter. The actual mechanism is a click/button style mechanism, and what keeps the nib unit from drying out, is a trap door in the nose cone. Also, the clip is attached to the nose cone, the pen has to be stored with the nib facing up, or else, since gravity works, it would leak.


----------



## Sunami (Nov 8, 2015)

I own 2 of the Namiki Vanishing points...I love the way they write and the uniqueness of the click mechanism. The pen writes so well and love the relatively felixible nib, but find the clip a bit annoying. I couldn't write with it for a long period of time. Goulet pens sells the nib insert if you are interested in figuring out the rest of the pen body.


----------



## Sappheiros (Nov 8, 2015)

I was just talking about this yesterday.  I was wondering if they made kits with those nibs.


----------



## Leatherman1998 (Nov 9, 2015)

Sappheiros said:


> I was just talking about this yesterday.  I was wondering if they made kits with those nibs.



They don't they are custom so it will work correctly. Something we will have to rig up ourselves.


----------



## pianomanpj (Nov 9, 2015)

Brooks803 said:


> I own one. Fun pen to use. I gave making my own some thought but at their price it's easier to just buy one. I am working on modifying the body though.



I think seeing one of your blanks dressing this up would make it look a lot classier and could command a premium.


----------



## JPMcConnel (Nov 10, 2015)

*Custom Fountain Pen using Pilot Vanishing Point Nib and Cartridge Converter*

I've made a fountain pen using the Vanishing Point nib and cartridge converter, but without using a click mechanism. I treat the unit as you would a roller ball cartridge, which relies on spring pressure in the base of the pen body to keep the tip in position (i.e., not retreating when writing pressure is applied). The nib and cartridge converter unit has a built in key (see photo with red circle around the key) that has to fit in a notch in the pen body to prevent the nib from rotating. I have noticed that a very tight clearance in the section for the nib housing will cause the cartridge to expel ink when it is first filled and you are reseating it. I figure there must be a partial vacuum being created as you slide the unit in and capillary action draws ink out. I have about a dozen of these pens and there is a very slight difference in sizing between nib and cartridge converter units, i.e., not all units wick. My remedy is to tweek the bore. The blanks are custom cast blanks from Bob Dupras.


----------



## BSea (Nov 10, 2015)

JPMcConnel said:


> I've made a fountain pen using the Vanishing Point nib and cartridge converter, but without using a click mechanism. I treat the unit as you would a roller ball cartridge, which relies on spring pressure in the base of the pen body to keep the tip in position (i.e., not retreating when writing pressure is applied). The nib and cartridge converter unit has a built in key (see photo with red circle around the key) that has to fit in a notch in the pen body to prevent the nib from rotating. I have noticed that a very tight clearance in the section for the nib housing will cause the cartridge to expel ink when it is first filled and you are reseating it. I figure there must be a partial vacuum being created as you slide the unit in and capillary action draws ink out. I have about a dozen of these pens and there is a very slight difference in sizing between nib and cartridge converter units, i.e., not all units wick. My remedy is to tweek the bore. The blanks are custom cast blanks from Bob Dupras.



Interesting.  Basically (very basically), the mechanics are the same as a rollerball.  The spring in the back keeps pressure on the converter to keep the nib on the paper just like a rollerball.  I'm glad you explained the "KEY".  That makes sense.  Without it, the action of writing would probably cause the nib to rotate.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 10, 2015)

Awesome work.


----------



## magpens (Nov 11, 2015)

Beautiful work !! ... Couple of questions ...

How did you make the notch that mates with the key ?

It looks like your barrel has a removable end which, I assume, is for removing/replacing the unit.

The nib section unscrews ... would the problem you noted disappear if you removed/replaced the unit by unscrewing the nib section ?


----------



## JPMcConnel (Nov 11, 2015)

magpens said:


> Beautiful work !! ... Couple of questions ...
> 
> How did you make the notch that mates with the key ?
> 
> ...



On the original VP pen a notch is cut in the threads of the body section to guide the "key" in the alignment of the nib/cartridge converter unit. (Remember it is a pen with a traditional "click" pen configuration, i.e., no cap) Rather than do that myslf, I selected a section tenon thread size that gave me enough "meat" to take a small circular rasp bit to cut a small notch large enough to receive the key, but not so large there is play in the fit. This key fit then keeps the nib from rotating. Below is a discussion about why the section is performing several of the roles associated with the traditional body of the pen.

The removable section end serves multiple purposes. As you noted, it is the means to remove and service the cartridge converter; it also serves to keep the pen to a manageable length because a significant part of the nib/cartridge converter unit is in the section and not completely in the pen body; and by placing the cap threads on the section itself in front of the section tenon threads I avoid the traditional arrangement of the pen body tenon being threaded for the cap threads on the top and internal threads to receive the section. On small pens this thread "stacking" runs the risk of creating a thin tenon wall. On the other hand, with pairs of adjacent threads as on my section, you need a long reach to use a die to create the cap thread or you have to turn them on your lathe. The section unit also has to be small enough the cap can cover it, because the cap is serving the function of the trap door closure of the original VP pen. The section can't be so big that removal of material from inside the cap materially weakens it or makes it transparent.

You could creat a removeable nose cone section to reduce the possibility of wicking. Before I add that layer of complexity I'll use an appropriately sized drill bit for "just the right amount of clearance." That also means fewer pieces. The long section length on my pen also enables your fingers to grip the section well past any threads for the cap, more comfortable.

All these are great questions and serve to illustrate all the trade offs we make when we are designing our own pens. I heartily encourage people to try things differently. Sometimes the only way I find a better solution is to do something the wrong way the first time, because that may be the only way you discover it is the wrong way, LOL.

I hope I answered your questions. The opinions are my own, but the mispellings are the iPad's fault, chuckle.


----------

